# Which Beethoven's sonata is the best?



## Crystal (Aug 8, 2017)

Which Beethoven's sonata is the best? I'm curious.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Beethoven's favorite seems to have been the Hammerklavier. He raved about it.

On the other hand, he was annoyed at how his public considered his Moonlight Sonata as his most popular piano sonata, when better sonatas composed by him were languishing, and I have to agree with him. The Moonlight is not among my favorite Beethoven Sonatas.

For me, it is a tossup between the dazzling Waldstein Sonata and the ethereal 32nd Sonata with its incredible closing theme and variations movement.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

trolling thread


----------

